# weak biceps



## stucknsc2005 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok...I have been working out for some time now and have gained considerable amount of size throughout my body.  I was sick and had to move so I was out of the gym for a few months.  I have been back in the gym not going on 2 weeks.  I am having a hard time working my biceps.  I have tried multiple exercises and I don???t ever seem to feel like I am working my bicep during the exercises.  

Any suggestion?


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 11, 2006)

well whats ur workout look like?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Do heavy preacher curls with low reps and high sets.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 11, 2006)

post ur whole work out every day


----------



## Ramathorn (Apr 11, 2006)

are you doing the exercise so that it isolates your biceps the best it can?


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 11, 2006)

isolation is not good for building strength for any muscle group....compound movements are key IMO.....


----------



## StrongBlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Compound back work.....


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> isolation is not good for building strength for any muscle group....compound movements are key IMO.....



I agree. I do curls for shits and giggles but I get strength from things like rows and pullups. I used to be a hardcore curler but things have changed.


----------



## Ramathorn (Apr 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I agree. I do curls for shits and giggles but I get strength from things like rows and pullups. I used to be a hardcore curler but things have changed.



I do the same... just 2 sets of curls for biceps as I feel I use them more in those other workouts.....really a waste of time for me if I do more than 2 curl sets


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I agree. I do curls for shits and giggles but I get strength from things like rows and pullups. I used to be a hardcore curler but things have changed.




Yeah, I used to be a pretty fucking stong curler, but my arms are bigger now than when I was strongest in the curl department.
And that could be 1-2 things.

1.My new size is formed for different tasks, pull ups, chin ups, rows, etc and is no longer used to doing barbell curls.  Think about if you did seated Dumbell overhead presses...then tried doing them standing.  A lot different.  More muscles working and your CNS is now doing something 'else' rather than just moving a weight over your head.

2.Are you doing Biceps after your pull(back) day?  If so, yeah, theyre gonna be FUCKED.  I went from struggling on 135lb barbell curls to struggling on 95lb barbell curls.  Sucks yes, but other workouts are much better, plus dont forget, my arms are bigger.

Either way, its not a bad thing.  You might have to just swallow some pride, but work with what you got, eat, "keep plugging", and good things will happen.


----------



## Caesar (Apr 12, 2006)

i train my biceps for about 6 sets, once every two weeks (on a seperate day from back). i've had more luck gaining strength and size than with this low volume/frequency than anything else i've tried.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well I typically work my legs on Sunday and biceps, shoulders and traps on Monday. Then triceps and back on Tuesday.  

I don???t really care that I can???t lift much weight on the bicep curls. The issue I have is that I don???t ever feel like I am working my biceps.  Here lately I have been doing barbell curls from fully extended position and curling 3/4 the way up.  Do 3 sets of this and then do dumbbell curls, either seated or standing.  I have been feeling the barbell curls lately though.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hopefully you've been recording your workouts ever since you started. If so, have you added weight or increased in size? If the answer is yes, then who cares if you 'feel' it being worked? You're achieving your goal, and that's the whole point. If you don't record everything, start now and see what's really going on.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, Before I moved home which was a few months ago I was seeing size, improving on the weights and I was actually feel the work out.  When I moved home I took 2 months off of training to help rebuild (I live where hurricane katrina hit) and have been back in the gym for about 3 weeks now.  I am using proper technique but I dont feel the work out like I have in the past so this was alarming too me.  Might not be anything to worry about I just wanted to know if this is something normal or something I am doing wrong.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

Almost none of the muscles in my upper body ever feel like they got a good workout.  I don't complain though, because my upper body has been getting a lot stronger lately.  I don't worry about trivial things like feel, for the most part.  However, I do think feel is somewhat warranted when it comes to back training, simply because most people don't have strong enough stabilizer muscles or sufficient motor coordination to utilize their back muscles like they should during a lot of lifts.  Keep those scapulae retracted!


----------



## Ronald (Apr 25, 2006)

try doing back/biceps on one day, and chest/tricpes on another.  be strict with your form, if you can't keep your elbows down and tight, use less weight and do more reps.


----------

